

Show HN:Trashy news site about France - baby
http://www.lestinkycheese.com/index.php

======
baby
It's a prototype (meaning the website is not coded yet, no comment system
etc...).

I just wanted to have some feedback first on the idea. Wondering if there were
people out there that would be interested in such a read.

